

The 2015 Stanford Symbolics Systems Distinguished Speaker Is Edward Snowden - curuinor

Full disclosure: I helped out with the event. The speech itself was recorded May 15 in conjunction with Philosophy Talk, the radio show. E. Snowden begins at minute 12.<p>Usually, we invite famous cognitive scientists (2014: D. Hofstadter, 2013: A. Gopnik, 2012: Marvin Minsky), but E. Snowden was chosen after consultation with the studentry.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;philosophytalk&#x2F;edward-snowden-and-the-ethics-of-whistleblowing<p>Blurb from Symsys:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;symsys.stanford.edu&#x2F;viewing&#x2F;htmldocument&#x2F;13638
======
curuinor
The speech itself was recorded May 15, but the recording is now publicly
available because the radio broadcast went out: this is why it's posted now.

